# Was he bored? Was he being patient?



## LaFoto (Jul 26, 2010)

I can't say. All I know is: he always had to wait for his photographing wife to finally get DONE with it at last!






Husband in Norrlanda Fornstuga, a tiny open air museum on the Swedish island of Gotland, June 2010.


----------



## krisannie (Jul 28, 2010)

To wait for some one is kind of boring job and i don't like to wait for anybody.Waiting need much patience and i don't have it.


----------



## IlSan (Jul 28, 2010)

It's a great capture - like the picture overall, and also the "mood" of the picture 

Ah well - that is something the partners need to get used to at some point - but know the feeling  I always get "the look" as soon as I bring out the camera during a day out...hehe


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you to the two of you.
I captured more than one of those "Is he bored or patient?" photos, for the situation came up EVERY day! 






This was after we had spent quite some time on a little island with sea birds (he is on his way back across the small access to the island) and I had tried (in vain, of course!) to get EricD-like photos of birds in flight. No luck.


----------



## IlSan (Jul 28, 2010)

The blue shirt of his really blends in quite nicely with the water color 

Maybe just a little more zoom in this one to see his facial expression better - but I like the composition of the shot


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 28, 2010)

What the hell is Jeffrey Tambor doing in Lower Saxony!






He's a doppleganger!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 31, 2010)

Ah nooo. It's only the hair ... maybe. But I wouldn't want to change my husband for that Jeffrey Tambor type!

And IlSan - I would need to check if a little more zoom would have been possible, but I certainly wanted to make sure his entire reflection stay within the frame!

So now I looked, and indeed, this was taken at full zoom. Plus aligned a little and therefore cropped some...


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 31, 2010)

Blue shirt + Water = not a good idea but some good shots regardless


----------

